# chew toys



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

Can anyone recommend any good chew toys As a matter of fact any toys at all Im getting my 
maltese on christmas day Hes 10 months old and i want to be sure to get him something safe Ive heard of chew toys that can fall about and cause choking hazards Ive even heard that raw hides can be dangerous and as tiny as these guys are im worried I want to have everything ready for him when he gets here The only reason i dont go get him right now is that we move to our new house on Tuesday and I dont want to move him so many times in less than a week


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Well it all depends on the dog and how he goes about his chewing, some are fast at chewing up things and others are the opposite. Scooby and Koko have Nutri-Dent greenies, I have never had a problem with them in the three years with Scooby, he is a slow chewer, but Koko is a fast one so I have to watch him more closely. They also have rawhide knots, but again only while we are there to watch them, and when I see them getting a piece loose I take it and cut that bit off and throw it in the bin. I also cannot allow Koko to have any fluffy toys either, he pulls the fluff and hair out and swallows it and the next day it comes through in his poop so he only gets toys that he cannot destroy. He is a real little villian with the chewing,
I believe some use bully sticks, I have never tried them on either of my dogs but I think they are very popular with some, I just can't stand the thought of them nor that they smell. One of Scooby's favorite things to chew is the chicken jerky for dogs, he loves them.
There are some Nyla-Bone chew items that are good for a teething puppy, but your puppy should be past that stage at 10 months. 
Good luck with whatever you choose, I am sure your puppy will love whatever you get for him


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I let my guys have rawhides because they only chew them, they don't actually eat them. I have seen big dogs who can eat an entire rawhide in seconds, which isn't good for them. I give mine the rawhides and let them chew them, once they get soft where they can actually get pieces off I throw it away and give them a fresh one. Rawhides are about the only thing mine will chew. 

My guys also have a couple of different kongs, and some busy treat ball things. I am running off to a meeting, but I will post example links when I get back.


----------



## Fenway's Momma (Dec 6, 2005)

Fenway likes bullysticks and natural nylabones (not the plastic ones) and allsorts of squeeky noisy toys. The more obnoxious the better. I get them mostly from petedge. I love petedge

www.petedge.com


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Josie's new favorite is her Buster Mini Cube. I got it this weekend and she totally loves it!


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

is there any toys bone ect that i should stay away from he is so small i worry that if they are to hard they will hurt his teeth







i really nervous about what to give him im used to bigger dogs


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

> I let my guys have rawhides because they only chew them, they don't actually eat them. I have seen big dogs who can eat an entire rawhide in seconds, which isn't good for them. I give mine the rawhides and let them chew them, once they get soft where they can actually get pieces off I throw it away and give them a fresh one. Rawhides are about the only thing mine will chew.
> 
> My guys also have a couple of different kongs, and some busy treat ball things. I am running off to a meeting, but I will post example links when I get back.[/B]


Ok - so I thought Louis was







because he likes to "untie" his raw hides - he HATES the straight raw hides - but loves the ones with knots, with strings, etc. Also, mine likes rope toys - he loves chewing the rope and unraveling - I let him just go at it even when it is all untied because its like floss! 

Louis also loves soft toys that he rips apart - after he chews and rips it apart, he watches and waits anxiously as they go through "surgery" and when he gets them back, he gives them kisses and then proceeds to rip it apart again







lots of fun


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

I'm the cautious type. Having seen more than one Maltese show up in the animal ER with internal blockage or worse choking on some piece of something he couldn't swallow, I avoid rawhide sticks, even the bully sticks, and, never ever Greenies. I just know too many dogs who have had issues with them. As the saying goes, it's different for everyone.


Whenever I give them anything to chew (like the Zukes Dental Chews for small dogs) it is only when I'm right there in the room with them.

Whatever you select, my recommendation would be to only give chewing things when you are right there watching.

My poor deprived dogs thrive on old fashioned Milk Bone Dog Biscuits


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

Something else I forgot to mention. I think you wrote that you have a Lab or a German Sheherd also at home? Maltese are like any other dog and some can be really posessive of special treats and toys. Around here, I have to separate the dogs (each in their own kennel or x-pen) before I give anything of high value.

With a small dog and a large dog, you may want to do that also.


----------



## clars (Nov 16, 2006)

> Something else I forgot to mention. I think you wrote that you have a Lab or a German Sheherd also at home? Maltese are like any other dog and some can be really posessive of special treats and toys. Around here, I have to separate the dogs (each in their own kennel or x-pen) before I give anything of high value.
> 
> With a small dog and a large dog, you may want to do that also.[/B]


we dont have a big dog right now i used to have a german shepard pit bull mix but he died years ago i havnt had one since this will be my first one since we lost him probably why im freaking out so much but if my husband has his way he will be getting a lab im not nervous about them ive been around them all my life lol just about my little guy i dont think i wass this nervous about my 14 yr old when he was born lol


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Kallie and Catcher love the following:

Nylabones - Flexible
Nylabones - Non-Flexible
Those are the non-edible bones but they are nuts for them. They love, love, love them!

Also, Nylafloss. They are crazy about that one also. It's hard to find in stores. Here's a place that has them. This is not the same as the cotton floss that looks the same. This material is much safer.

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pg...92-00b0d0204ae5

One of the reviewers said their dog untied the knot but it must have been a huge dog. K & C have been getting these for years and never have even come close to untying them and haven't even tried to ... and both are very heavy chewers and destroyers of many things!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

bully sticks!! my dogs love them! do a search on here about them, i talk about them all the time. lol. they're safe and they clean teeth and the dogs think they're yummy


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

We are a big fan of Kong Dental sticks. Kong is the brand and dental stick is the shape. We call our little Bentley "the nibbler". He loves to go to down on these Kong sticks. They also like the Zuke's dental bones but those are for supervised times only.
Aimee


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mas and mini like the bully springs (and sticks), edible nylabones (mini likes the non edible ones as well)... and since mini's still a puppy, i have gotten her some teething chews. ones that you can get wet and freeze, ones that have a rattle in the plush teddy bear end and the legs are made of hard plastic teethers. she loves them.


----------

